# Are They Okay?



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

I was out with my does today and noticed that 3 out of my 5 pregnant does looked very puffy in the back!! They are due in Mid-Feb. and I'm panicing. Last year I had three abort their kids so I'm very alert about their symptoms. They were wormed this weekend but I've never had a problem with Cydectin with pregnant does. None of their ligiments are gone and they are only barely getting udders. Are they about right? Should they be getting puffy at this stage?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Most of my bred does have swollen rears too so that doesn't sound bad to me.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, same here. Our boers, when they are carrying trips, you'd be suprised at how puffy they get :shock:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My girls are puffy looking one day then all wrinkly looking the next!! Binky is the first due and she was all puffed the last 2 days then today all wrinkled. Tilly and Bootsie are due mid to end of February and they are getting puffy...not as much as Binky. Your does sound normal to me, can't wait to hear about your new babies!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'm just so worried and excited at the same time! 

On of my girls looks like she could be carring AT LEAST Twins and she's only 3 months along. I'm getting pictures tomorrow! 

thanks again! I think I worry myself to death if I didn't have the GS


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You know, my girls look puffier this year then any other year. We were just noticing that.


----------

